# Moebius Models presents Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I guess I might as well post this over here.... 


Aurora fans have something new to be excited about! There's a new model company called Moebius Models that promises to follow in the footsteps of Aurora and Polar Lights. Their first kit is going to be the classic Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde! The Moebius Models website describes this model as "the missing link to your current Aurora model collection!"


Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde, the first kit from the company is currently being tooled in China and is set to be released in spring 2007. The model is newly retooled and improved, and the kit will contain clear parts for a visually stunning new look. The retro styled box uses glued paper labeling as originally used on the first Aurora release.

Moebius Models was founded by Frank Winspur to bridge the gap between Polar Lights and it's forgotten audience. Frank was the owner of The Doll and Hobby Shoppe in DeLand Florida, and was one of Polar Lights earliest distributors. He felt the need for a new company to fill the gigantic void left by the lack of new Polar Lights kits. Frank is a long time Aurora collector that was disappointed as much as anyone else when the company was sold in 2004. It was as if the earth crumbled for plastic builders and collectors. With the closing of DHS, Frank knew what he had to do next: Keep the Aurora legacy afloat.


Frank says, "Hopefully our first release will show our commitment to styrene and the figure hobby. Dr Jekyll has been newly retooled with the addition of clear parts, and some improvements to existing parts." He goes on to say "I want everyone to know we are working on many other items at this time, but I can't talk about them yet. We have an assortment of kits in the licensing stage that I think will surprise many people. We should have the website updated January '07 with some news." When asked about a release date for Jekyll, the answer was surprising. "End of February, early March from the looks of it right now. Of course with anything made overseas, there could be a delay but it's all on schedule for the first quarter of 2007."

You can visit the Moebius Models website at www.moebiusmodels.com


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up, Steve.

Here's hoping...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

WOW! Monarch! Moebius! Monster Models! And the Barris Batmobile from Mattel! 2007 is beginning to look a lot like 1966 for some of us! Yippeeeee!!!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good news [insert witty comment like "look what the cat drug in!"here]


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well my ol' pappy usd to say, " Wish in one hand, s*** in the other, see which one gets filled the fastest" ! ??? We'll just hafta wait & see.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, what's life, without a little hope? Ya never know!!


Wayne


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Frank Winspur is a stand up guy . i hope this venture goes good for him and Moebius Models . 
i'll be among the first in line for this one . :thumbsup: 
hb


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The kit subject is not one of my favorites, but you can bet I'll be getting one to support the effort. It also sounds like they're making improvements on the kit. Lastly, no BIG FRANKIE chants yet? I'm shocked!!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

*Moebius Models* & *Monarch Models*...both names start with an *"M"...*both have *7* letters in their name....and both have the _same_ logo...colors 'n all!


http://www.moebiusmodels.com/


http://www.gjsentinel.com/blogs/content/shared-gen/blogs/communities/toddp/entries/2006/11/28/monarch_gears_u.html


Might get a tad confusing on the shelves...if _both_ hit the shelves.

OAB


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

origAurora buyer said:


> Moebius Models & Monarch Models...both names start with an "M"...both have 7 letters in their name....and both have the same logo...colors 'n all!
> 
> Might get confusing on the shelves...if both hit the shelves.
> 
> OAB


You can almost hear John Payne and myself SIGHING in the background.

- GJS


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Gotta agree with beck - if Frank says it, I believe it will happen. He's no pie-in-the-sky dreamer.
That being said, I think the only shelves you might see these on is at your local hobby store - it's doubtful any chain stores will pick up a line that consists of one item. However, I'm sure they'll be all over the internet for sale.
AT


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

Holy Smokes this is GREAT!! Dr Jekyll in early 2007, Nosferatu in late 2007, all in styrene!! When is the next seven letter-starts with "M" figure kit company going to reveal themselves? I am very optimistic.

Jeff


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, as Anthony and Beck allude, if this fellow runs Moebius Models with the same concern for his customers that he did with Doll and Hobby, then I think we will all eventually be very happy modelers indeed. 

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Oh yes - Hi Steve! Nice to see you back in the old neighborhood again! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Hey Cult! Thanks for sharing the news!! Good to see ya around!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i went ahead and pre-ordered this one . there's a good price for PO's . hop on over to Cult's and check it out . 
hb


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I guess with a LITTLE patience and a LOT of whining you finally get what you want!! Hey! I'm HAPPY with it! A least in this bleak world, we have a glimmer of hope. Thanks for posting the info CTM!!!! :thumbsup: I'm a dino guy but definitely lookin' forward to this and many more...... :hat:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great news indeed.I wonder if the improvements will mean a resculpted head as an option,because as you know,this was often the weakess part of the Aurora kit.Will it include Dr. Jekyll"s head as well as Mr. Hyde's head


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Incredible news.Since these Monster Figures are part of the classic monster literature that have been popular for so long,and the fact that they will be superior in sculpting precision than the Aurora kits,I do believe that they might have enough of a mass appeal amongs modelers and monster figurine collectors as well.Let's hope that as far as Sci-Fi vehicles are concerned,that both these kit companies give great consideration to the fine sculpts of the Monsters in Motion resin MOONBUS as well as the SEAVIEW.Let's not forget about Captain Cardboard's 2001 SPACE POD and DISCOVERY spaceships.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

1:8 scale said:


> When is the next seven letter-starts with "M" figure kit company going to reveal themselves?


*MANSQUITO! 
* 

Okay, that's 9 letters but I just wanted to say, *"MANSQUITO!" 
*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Best of luck to Moebius and Monarch!

And *sigh*  at the logos.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...thanks Steve! This is wonderful news. I was always happy with my experiences with Frank and Doll/Hobby. The kit should be great. I don't care if it glows in the dark, just fix Dr. J's kooky left arm!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

The "kooky" left arm, yes. But also the mouth is not very good either. With the addition (or replacement) of the lab equipment for clear plastic beakers and whatnot, it should be great.
But in all honesty, even if they just put out the kit as is, warts and all, I'd be happy. I just want the complete series, and this'll do it.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You should see the Monsters in Motion Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde kit at their web site.Fantastic.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

xsavoie: Yes, I've seen MIM's version before, and I'm assuming that the Moebius model wil look pretty much like that ... except in styrene.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Call me a purist but I hope this kit will be an exact replica of the original. There are other Jeckyll/Hyde kits out there with great sculpts - Yagher's Box Art version comes to mind. The reason we want this one is to get that one kit in the original Aurora monsters line that PL didn't release. I have no problem with extra improved optional parts - but I say give us the original - warts and all. Even better if somehow the "Auroma" could be included.  

And while I'm at it...

BIG FRANKIE!
BIG FRANKIE! 
BIG FRANKIE!


----------



## model happy (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm confused are Moebius and Monarch two seperate comp. or are they same or linked somehow? Either way I think that its great news . A lot remains to be seen if these companies can rise to the level of Polar Lights (but hey they had to start with there first release as well)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

model happy said:


> I'm confused are Moebius and Monarch two seperate comp. or are they same or linked somehow? Either way I think that its great news . A lot remains to be seen if these companies can rise to the level of Polar Lights (but hey they had to start with there first release as well)


They are two separate, small, start-ups (one in Florida, one in Canada) but apparently they are in communication so as to not step on one another's toes (dual issues of the same kit). As I understand it, these are essentially one-man operations - which wasn't the case with Polar Lights. They won't likely get the kind of distribution or promotion that PL did, but in a sense PL has laid the groundwork for them. The mere existence of this modeling board and others like it will help to get the word out among modelers who are interested. That kind of "Network" didn't even exist when Polar Lights first got off the ground.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The should make sure to advertize in the Fine Scale Modeler magazine as well as in the Amazing Figure Modeler magazine.About the only sure way of catching the attention of many modelers.


----------



## model happy (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks Zorro , Hey after all the talk about how sad everyone was about Polar Lights (my self inculded) I think it's great that 2 companies no matter how small want to keep figure models alive . There are so many models that could be made as well as some aurora repops that should sell well I hope both get up and running.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Someone in a different forum had a great suggestion - not that I expect Moebius to follow through on it - but, wouldn't it be great if the kit came with alternate heads?

That way you could build him as Aurora originally issued him ( resembling the A&C meet Dr.J & Mr.H ) -OR- you could build him to resemble Frederick March -OR- Spencer Tracy -OR- John Barrymore -OR- even Jerry Lewis ( Nutty Professor ).

I thought it was a wonderful idea but, probably too much trouble to be practical. Posthumous Productions already has the Frederick March replacement head for sale so, maybe they - or some other enterprising aftermarket company - could come out with the other heads?

- GJS


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I believe Cult of Personality may have something in the works.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The different heads in the one kit idea is actually a good one. It might make the kit a couple of bucks more expensive to buy, but it would cause a number of us modelers to buy - get this- MULTIPLE COPIES to build the different variations.

Plus, replacement heads from the aftermarket guys are typically very expensive when compared to the original purchase price of the kit. I'd gladly pay an extra five bucks for a kit with multiple heads to avoid paying $25 or $30 plus shipping later on for an after market resin product that may be full of nasty pin holes.

Huzz


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Just when you thought the game was over ....

This is great news Steve. 

So, how long has it been since Mr. Hyde was last released?

Glenn


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the styrene version hasn't been released since Aurora went down as far as i know . i'm pretty sure that Monogram never re-released it . 
retro resin co. has done a nice resin copy of it .
hb


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> The different heads in the one kit idea is actually a good one. It might make the kit a couple of bucks more expensive to buy, but it would cause a number of us modelers to buy - get this- MULTIPLE COPIES to build the different variations.
> 
> Plus, replacement heads from the aftermarket guys are typically very expensive when compared to the original purchase price of the kit. I'd gladly pay an extra five bucks for a kit with multiple heads to avoid paying $25 or $30 plus shipping later on for an after market resin product that may be full of nasty pin holes.
> 
> Huzz


That was_ my_ thinking on it, too, Dave. Afterall, how many of us here bought at least 3 of PL's Captain America kit - just to be able to build it using all three heads?

- GJS

Is Moebius listening in?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

If Moebius (or by whomever these things are determined) is already offering a pre-order price of $16.95, and when the release price is going to be around $28.95, I would think that if this model is actually going to appear in the stores (or on-line or whatever) that the company has figured out the list value based on what has already be decided is going to be going into the box.


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks Beck. I've been thinking about the retroresin version for a while, but this development changes everything. 

We really have to support the guys who are prepared to stick their neck out on these first rate kits.

Glenn


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Frankie Boy said:


> If Moebius (or by whomever these things are determined) is already offering a pre-order price... I would think that... the company has figured out the list value based on what has already be decided is going to be going into the box.


No doubt. And I'm sure it'll be a big hit with fans regardless... But, maybe they'll think twice about not consulting with the consumers FIRST as did *Monarch*.

- GJS


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I do think that figure kits that would attrack the attention of modelers would be of the Twilight zone.The EYE OF THE BEHOLDER freaky doctor and nurse with a somewhat horrified look on their faces.And of course,the GREMLIN with wings on the plane from the more modern movie version.All in 1/8th scale,of course.Sideshow has done the doll version of nurse and doctor,but in 1/6th scale and doll like from the neck down.Accurate faces though.Of course,many of the 60's Outer Limits aliens are also interesting.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

GlennME said:


> Thanks Beck. I've been thinking about the retroresin version for a while, but this development changes everything.
> 
> We really have to support the guys who are prepared to stick their neck out on these first rate kits.
> 
> Glenn


I've never been a big fan of this kit, but I pre-ordered two just to help get the ball rolling. And once I get my grubby little mitts on them I'm sure I'll enjoy them.
Dabbler


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> I've never been a big fan of this kit, but I pre-ordered two just to help get the ball rolling. And once I get my grubby little mitts on them I'm sure I'll enjoy them.
> Dabbler


It's not the most artfully conceived kit. From an aesthetic view, it's rather disappointing. But then, I've seen some build-ups of this kit that were so masterfully done that it was just downright inspiring! For example:




















But, if only to be a _completist _this is definitely a 'must have'.

- GJS


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I find Clark's models always impressive. But there was one Dr. J. as H. that really took the cake as far as I'm concerned. I don't know who did it or where to find it, but the face was done in a kind of pale green (I can't remember if the arms were done the same way). Anyway, it was a unigue paint job. I think it may even have won an award at a modelling show. It looked very creepy and .. intense.
I'm sure somebody here knows what I'm talking about and may very well have photo of the thing that they could post.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That does sound like an intriguing take on that kit, considering what a 'wierd' potion may do to someone. A little 'outside-the-box' thinking. Hope someone DOES come up with the pic and modeler's name!! I DO NOT promise that I may plagiarize it !! I have no scruples.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Talking about this one?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What great news! I was on hiatus for awhile and come back to find not 1 but 2 new companies ready to take the styrene baton!

D&H was a pretty straight up place and if as much effort goes into this venture as what went into D&H... we should all be happy campers!

How do I pre-order one?

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Go to CultTVman's site. pre-orders at $16.99.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Dabbler! I just pre-ordered mine! 

Hope to see this venture do well! Thought I would support the cause!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Zorro: Bingo!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

WOW! FAR-OUT
And people say wishing for Santa to make your dreams come true is a bunch of bunk. 
Thankx Santa, Your bestist friend whoms been a very good boy this year 
LT Firedog.
LOL


----------

